# Sigmoid results



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

Hello all- I had a sigmoidoscopy done yesterday to rule out colitis from IBS. My results were normal, but the doc said I have small hemroids that are leading to some of my combined IBS-C/D symptoms. Problem is, he rushed out before giving me any information on what hemroids are and how to treat them. Any advice?CAS


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah, call him back and ask him. I hate it when they do this!!!! For crying out loud, how long would it have taken to ask you if you had any questions????? Sorry----- rant over.







I don't know what to tell you. It is important to know whether they were internal or external hemmies. Treatment would vary for each. So I would call the office & just tell the receptionist you have some questions for the Doc and could they please have him call you. Then write down what you would like to ask, so you are ready for when he calls back and you have in front of you what you would like to know so you don't have to think on your feet, so to speak. Don't just ask about the hemoroids either, I would also ask him what he thinks are the best treatment options for your IBS if that in fact is his diagnosis. Get any & all info you can. I'll be thinking of you. Let us know how you make out. Hope you are feeling better soon.







BQ


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

CAS, If your Doctor said you have hemorrhoids and they are effecting IBS you need to know what he means exactly. Are they Internal or external. Do you feel they are a problem?I had had IBS and hemorrhoids for years. Once or twice they bled bright red blood a little. Otherwise they do not bother me, but my Doctor has always told me I have them.







Vikee


----------

